# Scared I am blocked? :( really bad gas but constipated



## Crimple (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey this is my first post here, never diagnosed with ibs but a little background info I have social anxiety, depression, generalized anxiety, panic attacks, health anxiety an occasional depersonalization (all diagnosed) also have undiagnosed eating issue.. I weigh 96 pounds at 5'3 I'm 21 years old an female

Anyway I don't eAt dairy or meat if I can help it, I try to eat very healthy (my diet consists of fruit, veg, oats and almond milks) an the first time I noticed was I ate pizza with my boyfriend and had really awful stomach cramps a few weeks ago. The cramps went into the early hours of the morning keeping me awake.

I haven't had a bm in almost a week now(usually go 1 - 3 times week if I am lucky) probably longer, I ate some deep fried chips at my dads last week alog with white bread (I try to avoid these kinds of foods as much as I can - they make me feel so dirty and I'm worried the effect bad food will have on my liver ect) haven't had a bm since. I have tried to eat more so I can maybe go to the bathroom, more oats and fruit, veg, some wholegrain bread (I've eaten a whole small loaf in this past week). I ate 3 slices of pizza on Sunday and a whole chicken footlong from subway last week! And I haven't passed anythig yet 

I have been to the bathroom constantly tonight and the past 2 nights I have just passed bad gas. I tried only liquids - water ect today just to make sure I had enough water, still nothing. And my gas really smells, like something has died in my intestines lol. I am bloated but if I press down I dot have a lump or even any pains or cramps.

I have laxatives (dulcolax) but I really don't want to take them in case there is a blockage) I am really unsure of what to do, I've eaten so much food this week and i don't understand why I haven't passed anything, not even the urge- it's like the food is just vanishing , It is causing me a bit of stress and panic that something is horribly wrong  what do I do


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi--yes, it's miserable being so constipated, isn't it.

you definitely do need to do something to get things moving again. until you do, don't keep eating lots of fiber or bread --that will just clog your system up all the more. drink lots of fluids and eat more lightly--low fiber foods,soups are good, very well cooked vegetables etc til this passes.

at least you're still passing gas which means you don't have an obstruction...

about what to take: the best thing to do is call your doctor's office today and get their advice as to what to take to get things moving again. if you haven't had any sort of BM at all, you may have developed an impaction. you definitely need to do something because you don't want it to get worse. a doctor's advice is best--he/she knows your medical history.. i'm thinking the doctor will probably tell you to take an osmotic laxative like movicol (miralax in the usa) or a drink a bottle of magnesium citrate along with lots of water, or take the dulcolax or do an enema--something like that. if you don't have a doctor, you can go to the ER and they can help you with this.

good luck--hope you feel better soon. take care..


----------



## Crimple (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply

I am going to the gp in the morning

My dads gf had some lactulose solution I had some of that but it hasn't helped, I've been a little to the bathroom but not enough, lots of gas still and the last time I went it was a bit watery and only a little

I have barely eaten these past 2 days and I'm
Starting to get back pain, it is uncofortable to lie on my side and I am so bloated I look pregnant, but the bloating is worse on the left side so I am guessing I am blocked quite far in my bowels

I am so worried I can't sleep


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good you're going to the doctor. he/she will be able to help.

at least you're still passing gas and some diarrhea which means you don't have an obstruction.

i've been through this myself. a few years ago i developed a severe obstruction during the sitz marker test. i could not even pass gas or urine it was so bad. i went to the ER, the doc told me to go home and do an enema --she did give me the option of staying there and having them do it--and i cleaned out just fine. no problems.

i know it's hard but please try to let go of your worries and try not to worry so much. worrying never helps and it robs us of the energy we need to deal with a situation. . your doc will get you through this. take care..


----------



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

I know how you feel! Keep drinking water, and remember just relax the more you stress over it the worse you will make it. Stay positive you will go, but remember give your body time to process the changes in your diet. The gut can very sensitive and it sounds to me like you decided to eat more in order to go more often. This is probably what has slowed your system down. Remember any diet changes must be done gradually in order for your system to adjust.

Good Luck, you will be OK 

Balanced Grub


----------



## Krael (Nov 10, 2014)

Sounds like you are clogged. If I was you, I would try a enema at this point. It doesn't hurt and will make you go to the bathroom within 10 minutes in most cases. If that works, you may find out that you symptoms have resolved.

I only say that because of the duration without a BM. If you had infrequent BM's then that would be different. It's pretty quick relief and you can pick one up at any pharmacy for like 3 bucks. Take yeah 5 minutes and you will feel much better.

Edit: Didn't notice this was a week ago! I assume things are better by now.


----------

